# Lowering AFX Bodies??



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

I see how some customizers are dremeling their way to lower ride height for T-Jet and AW. I am running AFX hard bodies on G3R chassis using the AFX body clip. Is there a way i can achieve lower ride height? Front and back together or just front or back seperately. Is there a way to mount them besides the heavy, center of balance raising clip? Thanks in advance. mj


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I see how some customizers are dremeling their way to lower ride height for T-Jet and AW. I am running AFX hard bodies on G3R chassis using the AFX body clip. Is there a way i can achieve lower ride height? Front and back together or just front or back seperately. Is there a way to mount them besides the heavy, center of balance raising clip? Thanks in advance. mj



Back in days of yore.. ( When Bill was really just old..) We used to run can am cars on Gplus F1 chassis.. by busting out the F1 taken the side pods and grinding out the afx mounts on the body of choice (Mine was the 917.) Then I would align the side pods as low as I could and super glue them to the body thus lowered car on a much faster chassis and much better handling. Now you can buy resin and use it to mount your car lower, ( Works on those tjets too) just make blanks and resin them in.. thus instant gratification and cheap to boot. 


Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Coach, thanks for the tip but please make it a little clearer for me. I can take resin and glue what where?? LL mj


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I will do one up this weekend.. and take pics so you can see.. its a fun project anyways..lol...and about time I did another...

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

*Youre' the man!!*

Thanks Coach. mj


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

To lower an AFX style body, I used to take a NEW #11 Xacto blade and trim the upper portion of the "gap brackets" on the body. Once I trimmed each top contact point (4 cuts on the top of the mounting points), I would use some thin styrene shim pieces to fill in from the lower side to get the fit I needed to keep the chassis snug and in place. Takes a few times to get it right, just take your time. After I did the first one, the others just seemed to flow. PS, get some superglue to help. Once you get the fit, you can strengthen the mounting points with some epoxy or a little jbweld. When you get comfortable doing the basic straight on lowering, then you can try doing a rake so the front end sits lower than the backside. have fun! :dude: rr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks RR should the shims be the same width as the mounting point? What shape? How thin approx is the shim? I have some bodies with sloppy mounting points. I can start with those. thx mj


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Lowered bodies*

I like to run the Nascar Lifelike bodies. I used this mounting method. I used some small pieces of plastic for the mount. I took an old flat tip screwdriver and ground it until it was about the size of the AFX side mount. Heat it up with a butane torch, get it hot, and stick in the plastic. It will melt a slot. Clean up the plastic with a little sanding and X-axtco cutting blade and glue it in place. For wider bodies (yellow Kodak car) use plastic spacer pieces. Sand the inside body flat or cutaway the original AFX mounts to glue the new mounts to. Test fit all the pieces, to get both mounts snug, and a good tight body fit. Use some slow drying glue or JB Weld, put on the mounts and slide into place in the body. You can adjust the height and fit, before evreything dries. Maybe this will work for you, Randy


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*mounts*

plastic mounts


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Sorry, Trying the pics again*


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks RR should the shims be the same width as the mounting point? What shape? How thin approx is the shim? I have some bodies with sloppy mounting points. I can start with those. thx mj


I've used Evergreen styrene and make shims of various sizes. Once i get the right set mounted I'll trim them up to make them neat looking. Size starts at 1/64 & 1/32 of an inch. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I like to run the Nascar Lifelike bodies. I used this mounting method. I used some small pieces of plastic for the mount. I took an old flat tip screwdriver and ground it until it was about the size of the AFX side mount. Heat it up with a butane torch, get it hot, and stick in the plastic. It will melt a slot. Clean up the plastic with a little sanding and X-axtco cutting blade and glue it in place. For wider bodies (yellow Kodak car) use plastic spacer pieces. Sand the inside body flat or cutaway the original AFX mounts to glue the new mounts to. Test fit all the pieces, to get both mounts snug, and a good tight body fit. Use some slow drying glue or JB Weld, put on the mounts and slide into place in the body. You can adjust the height and fit, before evreything dries. Maybe this will work for you, Randy


That is a slick technique Hill Top.

Only made better by the oppurtunity to use pressurized fire! huhuhuhuhuh...huhuhuhhuhuh....FIRE!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Just be sure and drain the gas tanks before working on the car!!!!! Randy


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Slammin' AF/X bodies and the like...*

instructions for slammin' AF/X style bodies...

I LIKE IT!!!!!

More please..... :lol: 

scott


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Coach. What happened to the pics you were gonna take for us?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

aelancaster said:


> Coach. What happened to the pics you were gonna take for us?


I haven't been near the workbench to work for almost a week now. Auction/Halloween/Day Of the Dead/ Two buds needing help at thier biz ( One a landscaper the other a Target Manager..) so I have benn how you say in english.. SWAMPED. lol.. Need to do a constant contact repair for a old BDR customer this weend and have a dance clinic will do one up asap.. I need to do the New F1 Body I have been working on anyways so I will try and egt some time to get it done and take pics as it progresses...

Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great pic HR! May have to go dig out those old LL bods for a refit.  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

If leave the Lifelike mount in place, add the AFX mount, you will be able to run either chassis. What a deal!!! RLM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Afx/*


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

some great stuff here. It was just hit or miss for me.. but now I can there's a tried and true method

I have some sucess using cobramite clips. I grind off the old tabs, out the cobra mite clip on the chassis, slap some epoxy on it and slide the body into place. The clips have some tension to them so once you slide them into place, they stay there.


----------

